# حساب linear and circular convolution +DSP



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ارفق لك ::::::::
حساب linear and circular convolution +DSP

by matlab


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Dsp
تلك المادة التي عقدتني في الجامعة
مشكور اخي الكريم
تم تحميل المرفقات


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

لا ان شاء الله ماكو تعقيد اخي الحبيب


----------



## Tareq Eltahir (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صعوبة dsp أنه يعتمد على الرياضيات قوي الرياضيات وما في مشكلة ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الرياضيات ام العلوم اخي الكريم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## Rona_diab (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن سؤال ؟ يعني ايه (Circular convolution & discrete convolution) عشان مش عارفة افهمهم


----------



## acer.7 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور​


----------



## acer.7 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور​


----------



## amgda (8 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى د.محبس عندى سؤال والله العظيم محيرنى بالله عليك لو عرفته جاوب لى عليه بجد محتاجه باستخدام الماتلاب
write acomputer program to implement the adaptive decision boundary algorithm with c=k=1 assume two classes n training from each class and m features from each pattern
ارجوك


----------



## Rona_diab (15 ديسمبر 2011)

نو كومنت الواحد كان ما بيدخل على المنتدى لان كل ما ييسأل عن شي مافى حدا يرد بس قولت ادخل مرة تاني يمكن الحال يكون انعدل بس لسة ما اتعدل واضح كتير انا ش عارفة ليش هيك ياربي تصحوا وتصبحوا على خير


----------



## عماد الكبير (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وما اروع ال dsp 
​


----------



## amgda (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بالله عليكم جابوا على اسئلتى


----------



## ENGMohammed2012 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------

